

Third Circuit Okays Collection of DNA from Criminal Suspects - d0ne
http://blogs.wsj.com/law/2011/07/26/third-circuit-okays-collection-of-dna-from-criminal-suspects/

======
d0ne
Keyword: Suspects... You know, the ones not convicted of anything.

